# pantoufles / chaussons



## mickaël

Hello,

J'aimerais savoir lequel de ces deux termes vous utilisez le plus souvent. Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai dit "pantoufle", et j'ai un peu surpris mes interlocuteurs nordiques (qui trouvent que ça fait très vieux et snob ). Suis-je quasiment le seul à encore employer ce terme ? 

Merci


----------



## madolo

on est au moins deux


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dis _pantoufles_ pour les chaussures d'intérieur, mais _chaussons_ pour la danse.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Chaussons_ est un terme générique pour des chaussures soit d'intérieur, soit réservées à certaines activités (chaussons de bébé, d'escrime, de danse).
_Pantoufles _désigne une forme particulière de chaussons d'intérieur, à talon plat, très confortables, éventuellement fourrées (e.g. _charentaises_)


----------



## jierbe31

Non, Mickaël, tu n'es pas seul...
Chez moi l'hiver, je mets des *pantoufles*, des _charentaises_ comme le précise JeanDeSponde.
Je précise que je ne me considère pas encore comme tout à fait vieux et encore moins snob !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Salut à tous,

bien que mal définie (Robert), il semble que l'origine du mot soit à chercher vers le Sud (Occitanie, Italie, Catalogne ...) ; je ne suis donc pas surpris de le retrouver dans la bouche (ou dans l'environnement langagier) de "sudistes" 

Cela dit, et même si le mot est ancien (XVe S., selon Robert), ses concurrents au poste le sont tout autant et même plus : _chausson_ (XIIe), _savate_ (XIIe itou) _ou sandale_ (XIIIe).
Si je cite l'inattendu *sandale*, c'est que j'entends souvent ce mot utilisé pour _*chausson*_ / *pantoufle* par les anciens de ma région ; et chez vous ?


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour Piotr,

Chez nous, la* sandale *c'est différent, on la met pour sortir.
Elle peut être en lanières de cuir ou, plus souvent, en toile et semelle de corde, comme il s'en fabrique encore à Mauléon et la région.


----------



## Grop

jierbe31 said:


> Chez nous, la* sandale *c'est différent, on la met pour sortir.



C'est pareil chez moi, pour ce que j'en sais. Et en effet nos anciens disent des pantoufles, tandis que je dis des chaussons. Ou des babouches, mais c'est pour rire.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi aussi je dis "pantoufles".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Moi, c'est pantoufle pour le "petit peuple", chausson c'est plus précieux, ou alors pour les enfants...

Et la sandale (de Mauléon, enfin ce qu'il en reste - pays de JDS le vrai) c'est l'espadrille.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme MC. pantoufles = chaussures d'intérieur. chaussons = danse 

Mais on peut porter en guise de pantoufles des chaussons/ballerines (peut-être pas roses). Pour moi les charentaises (un mot que j'apprends ce soir) sont des pantoufles « pépère », surtout si elles sont à carreaux.  Il y a aussi les pantoufles de style mule qui à mon avis font plus moderne. Ou pour les frileux, les pantoufles de ce genre.


----------



## itka

Juste pour les statistiques : chez moi (sud est),  on ne parlait que de pantoufles. 

J'ai été bien étonnée quand vers vingt ans, j'ai rencontré des gens de la région lyonnaise qui disaient "chaussons". Pour moi, les _chaussons_ étaient de danse. Les _mules_, le nom précis des pantoufles de mon père... Quant aux "charentaises", si je les connaissais bien, elles ne s'appelaient que "pantoufles" et j'ignorais tout de leur origine.


----------



## francois74

bsr,

j'utilise le mot "pantoufles" mais j'ai aussi entendu des personnes du nord-est (Lorraine) utiliser le mot "patins"...


----------



## Trinite

Bonjour
en suisse romande, on dit pantoufles. 
Mais une copine française à moi (Lille + Paris) dit chaussons.


----------



## Nicomon

jierbe31 said:


> Bonjour Piotr,
> 
> Chez nous, la* sandale *c'est différent, on la met pour sortir.
> Elle peut être en lanières de cuir ou, plus souvent, en toile et semelle de corde, comme il s'en fabrique encore à Mauléon et la région.


Lanières, pour moi. Elles peuvent être de cuir, mais aussi de tissu ou de caoutchouc. Et orteils «libres». Éviter de les porter avec des bas. Ce n'est pas joli. Sinon ce sont ... des chaussures de toile à semelle de corde. 


Punky Zoé said:


> Et la sandale (de Mauléon, enfin ce qu'il en reste - pays de JDS le vrai) c'est l'espadrille.


De mieux en mieux. Pour moi les espadrilles, c'est ce que vous appelez des baskets.  

Au fait, j'imagine qu'on ne pourrait dire de ceux qui portent des chaussons, plutôt que des pantoufles, qu'ils sont pantouflards.


----------



## tilt

Mes enfants sortent de la maison et y reviennent quelques centaines de fois par jour.
Et quelques centaines de fois par jour, je leur demande de mettre leurs *chaussons*, car les chaussures ne sont pas faites pour l'intérieur.

_Pantoufles _a effectivement un petit côté suranné pour moi ; je pense presque systématiquement à la _pantoufle de vair_ (devenue de verre) de Cendrillon.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _Pantoufles _a effectivement un petit côté suranné pour moi


 
Et comment ! quand Gargantua expérimente tous les torche-cul possibles, il n'oublie pas la pantoufle ; mais point de chausson !





> - Je me torchai après (dit Gargantua) d'un couvre-chef, d'un oreiller, d'une pantoufle, d'une gibecière, d'un panier - mais oh le malplaisant torche-cul ! - puis d'un chapeau.
> 
> Rabelais, _Gargantua_, Chap. XIII, (1534)


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Mes enfants sortent de la maison et y reviennent quelques centaines de fois par jour.
> Et quelques centaines de fois par jour, je leur demande de mettre leurs *chaussons*, car les chaussures ne sont pas faites pour l'intérieur.


Des _chaussons_ pour un nouveau-né à la rigueur (chaussettes tricotées), mais si je l'entends pour un enfant ou un adulte, le locuteur est forcément Français !  … sauf bien sûr pour les _chaussons aux pommes_ !



> _Pantoufles _a effectivement un petit côté suranné pour moi ; je pense presque systématiquement à la _pantoufle de vair_ (devenue de verre) de Cendrillon.


La pantoufle originale de Perrault est pourtant en *verre*. C'est Balzac qui, d'un coup de baguette magique, l'a transformée en *vair*. Disney n'a fait que revenir à la source…



Nicomon said:


> Au fait, j'imagine qu'on ne pourrait dire de ceux qui portent des chaussons, plutôt que des pantoufles, qu'ils sont pantouflards.


Non, ils sont « chaussonards » !


----------



## jierbe31

Si j'ai bien compris toutes les explications, je suis doublement *suranné* hélas, étant donné que je porte des *pantoufles* *charentaises* chez moi.
Et dire qu'à un peu moins de soixante-huit ans je me considérais jusqu'à aujourd'hui comme quelqu'un de pas encore vieux.  Snif !  C'est pas bien de m'enlever ainsi mes dernières illusions !


----------



## DearPrudence

Euh, point de "nordistes" pour répondre à cette question ? 
Ah si, en voilà un. Mais que dis-tu au juste, toi, Jean ? :-/


JeanDeSponde said:


> _Chaussons_ est un terme générique pour des chaussures soit d'intérieur, soit réservées à certaines activités (chaussons de bébé, d'escrime, de danse).
> _Pantoufles _désigne une forme particulière de chaussons d'intérieur, à talon plat, très confortables, éventuellement fourrées (e.g. _charentaises_)



Je partage également l'avis de Tilt. Personnellement, "pantoufles" est très suranné et ne s'emploie que quand on décrit quelqu'un de pépère, qui écoute Mozart en lisant _Guerre et Paix_ au coin du feu


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]Et la sandale (de Mauléon, enfin ce qu'il en reste - pays de JDS *le vrai*) c'est l'espadrille.


I beg to disagree : _pays de JDS *l'unique*
_Et donc _espadrilles_ pour JDS (si, si !)
Mais tout ce qui est chaussé à l'intérieur porte, chez moi, le terme générique (et donc inapproprié) de _pantoufles..._


----------



## DoorsLady

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, j'imagine qu'on ne pourrait dire de ceux qui portent des chaussons, plutôt que des pantoufles, qu'ils sont pantouflards.


 
Ah! qu'on est bien dans nos vieilles pantoufles! Du moins, au Québec...


----------



## Bouk

Petite contribution d'un métropolitain vaguement nomade.

pour avoir vécu dans différentes régions françaises (Grenoble => les Ardennes => Paris => Nantes) je suis coutumier des "Chaussons" aussi bien que des "Pantoufles" et autres appellations d'origines pas toujours contrôlées  .

Je confirme que "pantoufles" n'est pas utilisé dans le Nord (de ce que j'en connais) au profit de "Chaussons".

Nos amis de l'Est (après Metz, en gros) utilisent "Patins", je ne l'ai entendu que là bas.

Il existe ensuite toutes sortes de "savates", "mules" et autres "tatanes" plus souvent utilisé aux périodes estivales.

Pour ce qui est de la différence entre "Pantoufles" et "Chaussons", il est clair que le choix de "Pantouflard" plutôt que "Chaussonard" me fait pencher pour une notion "Casanière" de l'objet.

Pour moi, je différencie plus l'emploi des termes "chausson" & "pantoufle" par l'utilisation de ladite chausse : chausson est un terme générique (mais toujours pas remboursé par la sécu...) alors que pantoufle insiste sur le côté "chaud & confortable pour trainer à la maison le dimanche"

A titre personnel, je porte exclusivement des "Tongs" (été comme hiver) qui sont en réalité des "sandales" ou "claquettes" (elles n'ont pas d'attache entre les orteils) mais que j'appelle "Tongs" parce que c'est plus simple...
Les "tongs" ont cependant un gros défaut, on a tendance à les garder quand on va dehors et on se retrouve pied nu une fois que l'on rentre à nouveau.
J'ai ducoup 4 paires de "Tongs" différentes (pour la maison, pour dehors, pour sortir et pour le bricolage) que je ne sais plus comment nommées. La langue française étant ce qu'elle est, je suis sûre que certains auront bien quelques idées pour m'aider


----------



## itka

On aurait bien quelques idées  ...mais tu sais qu'ici, on est sur un forum sérieux et on ne plaisante pas !


----------



## Fred_C

GilbertAndré said:


> Moi aussi je dis "pantoufles".


 Moi aussi.
(Si ça vous intéresse...)


----------



## florent23

Bonjour. Comment on appelle cette paire de chaussures ?  Est-ce que ce sont des chaussons ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi, ce sont des "*claquettes*".
Tu les mets avec des chaussettes, et boum, tu es à la mode ! 
«Claquettes chaussettes» : le style de l'été qui cartonne... mais n'est pas vraiment nouveau


----------



## florent23

DearPrudence said:


> Tu les mets avec des chaussettes, et boum, tu es à la mode !
> «Claquettes chaussettes» : le style de l'été qui cartonne... mais n'est pas vraiment nouveau


Ce qu'on voit sur les photos de votre article lefigaro oui je suis d'accord ce sont des claquettes. Par contre sur ma photo, ce sont des chaussures d'intérieur avec une semelle très fine qu'on porte d'habitude à l'hôtel.


----------



## Locape

Des claquettes d'intérieur ? Des chaussons-claquettes ??


----------



## Philippides

florent23 said:


> Bonjour. Comment on appelle cette paire de chaussures ? Est-ce que ce sont des chaussons ?


J'appellerais cela des "chaussons, voire, s'il faut préciser, "des chaussons d'hôtel"


----------



## Locape

C'est vrai que les chaussons d'hôtel sont souvent des mules (couvrant les orteils), mais c'est peut-être pour l'été ou pour un pays chaud...


----------



## Terio

Au Québec, dans mon enfance, les pantoufles étaient des chaussettes. De nos jours, il me semble qu'on entend surtout pantoufles. Vos chaussettes sont des bas. Vos chaussures sont des souliers. Quant aux chaussons, en ce qui me concerne en tout cas, ça évoque plutôt des chaussettes (nos bas) solides, épaisses et chaudes, qu'on porte à l'intérieur l'hiver. Ils sont plus faciles à enlever pour mettre des bottes pour sortir et à remettre en rentrant.


----------



## DrChen

Philippides said:


> J'appellerais cela des "chaussons, voire, s'il faut préciser, "des chaussons d'hôtel"



Exactement pareil !!


----------



## Maître Capello

Philippides said:


> J'appellerais cela des "chaussons, voire, s'il faut préciser, "des chaussons d'hôtel"


Pour moi, ce sont des _*pantoufles* d'hôtel_. 

Et au fait, pour moi des claquettes, c'est ceci :





Il devait être vraiment très doué, Fred Astaire, pour réussir à danser avec les claquettes de DP !


----------



## Bezoard

Sur plusieurs sites de fabricants, on parle de chaussons d'hôtel en tissu éponge, en distinguant éventuellement ceux qui sont ouverts de ceux qui sont fermés devant.
Mais on trouve aussi pantoufle ainsi que mule.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour, 

Je regarde une vidéo à propos d'expressions québécoises. C'est une fille française qui parle. Elle dit que _chaussettes _peut signifier _chaussons _au Canada_. _Mais Terio a dit que _chaussettes _= _pantoufles _c'est déjà vieilli (#32 - excusez-moi, je n'arrive pas à citer). Alors, c'est ancien ou ça se dit toujours couramment _chaussettes _dans le sens de _chaussons _?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Terio

Personnellement, il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas entendu _chaussettes_ ; ce qui, en soi, ne prouve rien. C'est ce qu'on disait à la maison quand j'étais enfant, dans les années soixante. Mes parents étaient de la classe ouvrière et pas très instruits. Je pense que c'est à l'école qu'on m'a enseigné qu'en « bon » français, on devait dire _pantoufles, _comme les gens plus instruits et socialement plus privilégiés. Je dirais que ça tend à disparaître mais je n'ai pas fait d'enquête là-dessus !


----------

